

U.S. spies press for renewal of broad electronic surveillance law - stfu
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/11/usa-electronicspying-idUSL1E8KBCW620120911

======
mtgx
Of course they consider it a top priority. The law legalizes many of the
illegal things they've been doing.

